# 1st Grow since 1979



## Your Grandfather (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello All






Last grow I had started on the 4th of July and we smoked it on New Year's Day 1980.

After reading the thr3ads here< i'm amazed, simply amazed.

So. Today I started a new grow, all home built_will post pic's later_from some Durban Poison seeds a mate sent me from RSA.

Thanks for allowing me to post and toke with you all


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 14, 2007)

welcome to the sight. im sure you have some great stories and good insight to growing. good luck with your grow.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 14, 2007)

Your Grandfather said:


> Hello All
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome, can't wait to see some pics of your set up and plants.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Oct 14, 2007)

ThumbSnap.com - Free Image Hosting for Weblogs, Forums, Emails, and More - temp/humidity

ThumbSnap.com - Free Image Hosting for Weblogs, Forums, Emails, and More - CFL :1,600Lumens; 4~7500k, later I'll add a 2,600: 7,500K, CFL on a 'Y'. You can also see the 2 different seeds (some Cali big bud, which I hope to successfully grow indoors, and the dreaded Durban Poison. woohoo.

ThumbSnap.com - Free Image Hosting for Weblogs, Forums, Emails, and More - what 'the grow' looks like. lmao

ThumbSnap.com - Free Image Hosting for Weblogs, Forums, Emails, and More - the size is 3 cubic feet.

So, what I did was 
1.disassemble the cardboard box.
2.Using glue stick put some 108 bright white paper all over the interior. (I got the paper at the local printer's paper store. They have the really white stuff).
3.Cut a hole in the top to feed the extension cord thru.
4.stuck a thermometer / humidity gauge inside.
5.Got the paper towels pretty much saturated.
6.marked the paper towels so I know who is whom.

Comments? Complaints, protests, demonstrations?


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 14, 2007)

Your Grandfather said:


> ThumbSnap.com - Free Image Hosting for Weblogs, Forums, Emails, and More - temp/humidity
> 
> ThumbSnap.com - Free Image Hosting for Weblogs, Forums, Emails, and More - CFL :1,600Lumens; 4~7500k, later I'll add a 2,600: 7,500K, CFL on a 'Y'. You can also see the 2 different seeds (some Cali big bud, which I hope to successfully grow indoors, and the dreaded Durban Poison. woohoo.
> 
> ...


 my grow is very similar because i use a cardboard box too. not much money had to be spent on it lol.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 14, 2007)

welcome to the forum. For some of us, you will have to change you nick, well at least for me, sonny works, lol VV


----------



## ScarletteSky (Oct 14, 2007)

Your Grandfather said:


> ThumbSnap.com - Free Image Hosting for Weblogs, Forums, Emails, and More - temp/humidity
> 
> ThumbSnap.com - Free Image Hosting for Weblogs, Forums, Emails, and More - CFL :1,600Lumens; 4~7500k, later I'll add a 2,600: 7,500K, CFL on a 'Y'. You can also see the 2 different seeds (some Cali big bud, which I hope to successfully grow indoors, and the dreaded Durban Poison. woohoo.
> 
> ...



Ha, mine is similar......and worse. lol. It should do, if mine can lol, yours can.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Oct 14, 2007)

I plan on ''upgrading" to the cardboard box which they use for hanging clothes. I see CFL's lining the sides 

Last time ('79) I grew it in a old toilet. Put the nute's into the reserve, placed the toilet on top of a bed of bricks tall enough so that I could put a tupperware container under the outlet. In the bottom of the bowl I had placed a bunch of lava rocks.

When I flushed the toilet, the plant got it's nutes and the excess flowed into the tupperware container. I could slide the container out from under the toilet, pour it back into the reserve tank and be ready to go again.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Oct 14, 2007)

Your Grandfather said:


> I plan on ''upgrading" to the cardboard box which they use for hanging clothes. I see CFL's lining the sides
> 
> Last time ('79) I grew it in a old toilet. Put the nute's into the reserve, placed the toilet on top of a bed of bricks tall enough so that I could put a tupperware container under the outlet. In the bottom of the bowl I had placed a bunch of lava rocks.
> 
> When I flushed the toilet, the plant got it's nutes and the excess flowed into the tupperware container. I could slide the container out from under the toilet, pour it back into the reserve tank and be ready to go again.



Crafty.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Oct 14, 2007)

I just figgured out that I'm posting in the wrong area. DOH

Stoner. LOL

Ok, I'll start a grow journal so I'm not tooo stoopid.


----------



## natmoon (Oct 14, 2007)

I like your initiative,very cool toilet idea,best of luck with the new grow


----------



## Ralphie (Oct 14, 2007)

the toilet idea is cool good luck on your new grow


----------



## Lacy (Oct 15, 2007)

*Hey grandfather,*
*Welcome to the site also. I know how you feel. I just found this site last spring and was just as surprised.*
*Happy growing. Isn't this a great site????*


Your Grandfather said:


> Hello All
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Your Grandfather (Oct 15, 2007)

I picked up and moved to a different place on this site.

You can follow my bizzare thoughts and whatnot here.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/30116-been-long-time-coming-been.html

BTW. Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome. Sure feels nice to be around like minded people. Jah


----------



## dangchowser (Oct 15, 2007)

HAHA I love the toilet setup , that is freakin genious !! Welcome bye the way


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 4, 2007)

If you want to follow this thread.
Go here ===> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/30116-been-long-time-coming-been.html


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks good man! Good luck!


----------

